# Couple of Euros



## Bean_counter (May 17, 2015)

First time I've ever made Euro kits. The tenon wasn't that bad but I'm not sure I'm a fan of these kits. Really just looking to try some new kits. First one is maple Burl from @Mike1950 and the second is purple and white mica acrylic made from a good friend up in west virginny. Comments and constructive criticism welcome. Would really like to know what your opinion of the kit is.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

Looks a lot like the Texas flag one you made for me. Nice job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2015)

Look very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2015)

Very nice work, Michael.

I've done a couple Euros and I'm not much of a fan of them either. But that's probably due, in part, to the fact that the kits I had weren't very good quality. If I had tried a good quality Euro kit, I think I would've liked it better.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2015)

You did a great job w em Michael ! The style doesn't appeal to me personally and kind of seem similar to the "sculpted" from PSI, which I'm not a big fan of either .


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2015)

I like the wood and acrylic, but the hardware is rather plain compared to most I've seen on this site. Chuck


----------



## Bean_counter (May 18, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Very nice work, Michael.
> 
> I've done a couple Euros and I'm not much of a fan of them either. But that's probably due, in part, to the fact that the kits I had weren't very good quality. If I had tried a good quality Euro kit, I think I would've liked it better.


 
Yep I have done 2 so far, the quality is ok and the fit and finish are good. These ones were from Exotics and are Berea Brand which usually sells better quality stuff. I will make the 4 I bought but wont buy or do any more unless these move fast.



manbuckwal said:


> You did a great job w em Michael ! The style doesn't appeal to me personally and kind of seem similar to the "sculpted" from PSI, which I'm not a big fan of either .


 
I agree Tom, this style doesnt appeal to me either.



Nature Man said:


> I like the wood and acrylic, but the hardware is rather plain compared to most I've seen on this site. Chuck


 
Thanks Chuck, I think there is too much work involved for the price point on this pen. I couldnt see it fetching more than 25$ bc like you said it is very plain.


----------



## Sprung (May 18, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Yep I have done 2 so far, the quality is ok and the fit and finish are good. These ones were from Exotics and are Berea Brand which usually sells better quality stuff. I will make the 4 I bought but wont buy or do any more unless these move fast.



Berea is good - the handful of kits I've used that they make are quality. They make my two favorite kits - the Triton and the Atrax. I might pick up a couple of these with my next Exotics order as I might like turning it a little more than a slimline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2015)

For something in the same kit price range, and much simpler to put together, I like the Executive . I see Exotic blanks is carrying what looks like a dressed up version of it for a few bucks more per kit. Think I will order a cpl and try em out . http://www.exoticblanks.com/Glacia-Pen-Kits/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 18, 2015)

Perfectly turned and finished.

Les


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2015)

I like them kit and all. I wouldn't carry one probably though simply because they're too long. I don't know if they've started making pockets shorter or what but none of my tee shirts can accommodate most of the pens I've traded for and been gifted by some of you. For this reason @manbuckwal 's mini finds its way into my work shirt quite often but it is heavy, so I can't carry it in some of my 'holy' well-worn shirts that my wife tries to get me to throw away (but they're just broke in good!) so lately I been loading the banksia Zen that @southernclay made for me because it is so lightweight!

Michael how much do those kits weigh? Not much I bet. So if you use a light blank material you can still get a lightweight pen right? I like the looks of the kit but I usually gravitate toward simple.


----------



## David Seaba (May 18, 2015)

Those look great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Michael how much do those kits weigh? Not much I bet. So if you use a light blank material you can still get a lightweight pen right? I like the looks of the kit but I usually gravitate toward simple.



Kevin I'd say they weight about as much as that vertex you have. The only thing is they are top heavy which I'm not a fan of. Like you I wish I could carry one of my lens but they are to heavy. I love cigars but they are so stinking heavy I can't carry one unless I want my shirt pulled down, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2015)

@Kevin Lengthwise, I'd say the Pensar might work good for a pocket pen depending on the shirt you wear .


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> @Kevin Lengthwise, I'd say the Pensar might work good for a pocket pen depending on the shirt you wear .



Tom @manbuckwal I think you just caused more work for Colin @Schroedc. I went to the pen kit catalog to try and see what a penasar looks like and there's 3 pages. I then realized we need an alphabetical index on post #1 giving the post number for each kit. 

Well, Colin doesn't have to do it he can delegate that to someone else who might be able to find the time between putting out forest fires.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2015)

@Kevin

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

